# Leonard Nimoy Dies at 83



## Kung Fu Ferret (Feb 28, 2015)

He was a great man, well known for his role as Spock in Star Trek, but also voiced Master Xehanort in Kingdom Hearts Birth By Sleep (and Dream Drop Distance), among many other roles.

He lived long, and he definitely prospered. RIP


----------

